# Kentucky West Virginia Ice and Snow



## Acmemechanic (Aug 27, 2005)

I Had to run to West Virginia Because My Sister Had Suffered That Ice Storm and was left with NO Power On Her Farm and I Had a Generator That was needed.Well Halfway Thru My Day she Called Back To tell Me 2 150' tall Red Oaks Came down With the Ice. One Right on the House and Would I be Kind Enough to Bring along My Chainsaws as well.Well As I am Cutting Those Trees About 5 or 6' of Snow Falls.Nobodys Got a Plow.A Few Farm Tractors and Backhoes Is all That They Have to Do The Commercial Lots and Driveways.Not a Sander to be Seen.If I would have loaded a Sander and Hung My Blade I might not of Had to work all Summer.6" to 8" with GLARE ICE under it and Not a Ice Control Truck To Be Seen.Now I gotta Ride Back The 15 Hours and be Ready to Do My Accounts.Woo Hoo Bring it On Plowing Snow is The Closest Thing To Printing $$$ I Know.payuppayup


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

you've got to be kidding me. your one hell of a good brother!!


----------

